# Recommend stouts



## Cummy (24/8/15)

Just started to take a liking to stouts. Looking for some recommendations for some decent stouts to try. Live close to uncle dans so anything they might stock. Thanks.


----------



## hwall95 (24/8/15)

Dans generally have a decent range of stouts. My recommendations would be 4 pines stout, Lil' creatures Return of the dread, coopers and Guinness export stout and sierra nevada stout. You can get the guinness draft in a can but it's lacks a lot of flavour in comparison to the export version but it depends on what you like in a stout. At the moment, the little creatures would be my pick of the bunch


----------



## Spiesy (24/8/15)

A second for Little Creatures 'Return of the Dread'. Coopers 'Foreign Export Stout' is another underrated local stout. Unfortunately Mountain Goat's normally amazing 'Surefoot Stout' has turned to rubbish. Used to be one of my seasonal favourites. 

I had a very nice stout on the weekend, Panhead's 'Oak Stout' - it was awesome. 

If you're getting into roast beers, make sure you try Founder's Porter. The most amazing Porter or Stout that I've ever had.


----------



## Spiesy (24/8/15)

Young's 'Double Chocolate Stout' is also a really good example.


----------



## TheWiggman (24/8/15)

Cascade stout is quite a good beer. Agree regarding Coopers, I'll buy a longneck every other month (plus the bottle's handy). I quite enjoy the Guinness in the tin - imported - and is far better than the locally brewed version. 
Abbortsford Invalid Stout is the best offering out of CUB if you're a Vic local. Grand Ridge's Hatlifter is very similar but not as good value. 
And finally - Sheaf.


----------



## Topher (24/8/15)

Ill agree with all above suggestions. .....except I'll say the opposite to the first reply about guiness. Go the widget cans everytime. All the local brewed bottled guiness stuff is terribly craptacular IMHO. Murphys in the cans is nice too. 

Sheaf stout is actually a pretty nice beer.

Main differnce I look for in flavour is the level and character of roast tastes and aromss.....body.......then the level of sweetness.


----------



## Bribie G (24/8/15)

Guinness 101

There are three versions of Guinness available in Australia, which often causes confusion even among forum members here.


The pub version on tap is 4.3% ABV and brewed at Yatala from local ingredients plus the Guinness "syrup" imported from Ireland. It's quite forgettable.
The cans with the widget are about the same strength and imported from Ireland, using all Irish ingredients. Still fairly bland but a bit more going for it than the local tap version.
The bottled Australian Guinness is 6% ABV and is a "Foreign Extra Stout" version. Quite smooth and strong, nothing to do with the other two listed above.

Sheaf Stout is only available in NSW as far as I know, it's glorious. If anything I prefer it to the Coopers.


----------



## Dazzbrew (24/8/15)

Im tucking into a coopers best extra stout, nice snd roasty with a solid bitterness, good stuff.


----------



## Cummy (24/8/15)

I did drink quite a lot of Guinness when overseas and really enjoyed it but whenever I try it here am always really disappointed. Cheers for the advice. Will give me something to do tomorrow night.


----------



## Topher (24/8/15)

Bribie G said:


> Guinness 101
> 
> There are three versions of Guinness available in Australia, which often causes confusion even among forum members here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.

My drink at home dry stout preference is. Murphys or guiness in can, (cant underestimate the awesomwness of the widget), Sheaf stout....4 pines stout. All my other faves dip into other styles. 

Best one i ever had was a milk stout..... either Elsie from Batch brewing - or a milk stout from illawarra brewing. Both were awesomely awesome..... but it had been a long night.


----------



## Blind Dog (24/8/15)

Bribie G said:


> Guinness 101
> 
> There are three versions of Guinness available in Australia, which often causes confusion even among forum members here.
> 
> ...


Agree with all of the above except 1 as my first taste of Guiness on tap in Australia still haunts me almost 20 years later. Hands down the most disgusting thing I've ever put in my mouth


----------



## manticle (25/8/15)

Coopers, moobrew seasonal, sam smiths oatmeal and imperial, abbotsford invalid if you like rough and ready.

St peters milk is one of the better ones in their range.

Fullers black cab


----------



## Mardoo (25/8/15)

8-Wired iStout and Founders Imperial Stout are among the best versions of Imperial Stouts I've had in a spate of research lately. The Founders is, quite simply, extraordinary.


----------



## lael (25/8/15)

Founders breakfast stout too. So good.


----------



## desitter (25/8/15)

Southwark Old Stout if you can get your hands on it up that way.


----------



## kaiserben (25/8/15)

Batch Brewing's 'Elsie the Milk Stout' 
Exit Brewing's Milk Stout 

If you can get your hands on these:
Emelisse Creme Brulee Stout. 
Emelisse Imperial Russian Stout aged in Maker's Mark Barrels (I wasn't a fan of their regular Russian Imperial Stout, but this aged in bourbon barrel version was great). 
(Emelisse is a Dutch brewery. Oak Barrel in Sydney stocks their stuff).


----------



## TheBigD (25/8/15)

I'm a fan of sheaf myself but since I started brewing I don't buy stouts to often because its so much easier to brew a robust stout yourself that tastes just as good if not better.


----------



## Damn (25/8/15)

Red Hill Imperial is a gift from the gods.


----------



## Damn (25/8/15)

TheBigD said:


> I'm a fan of sheaf myself but since I started brewing I don't buy stouts to often because its so much easier to brew a robust stout yourself that tastes just as good if not better.


Yeah I agree, Stouts are very forgiving.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (25/8/15)

The Crafty Pint recently did a stout blind tasting and the results were very interesting

http://craftypint.com/news/1067/Getting_Blind_With_Crafty_Stouts

I would definitely attest to the 4 Pines, Temple, Little Creatures and Clare Valley stouts being top notch


----------



## razz (25/8/15)

Mornington Peninsula Brewery RIS is great, if you can find it. I spotted some stubbies in Mt Eliza IGA on Sunday.


----------



## TheWiggman (25/8/15)

TheBigD said:


> I'm a fan of sheaf myself but since I started brewing I don't buy stouts to often because its so much easier to brew a robust stout yourself that tastes just as good if not better.


I really would like to try one of these stouts that us better than a Sheaf...


----------



## Weizguy (25/8/15)

Murray's Wild Thing and Seasons in the Abyss, Heart of Darkness and any other Murray's stout you can find.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/8/15)

Bribie G said:


> Guinness 101
> 
> The bottled Australian Guinness is 6% ABV and is a "Foreign Extra Stout" version. Quite smooth and strong, nothing to do with the other two listed above.


I haven't had a bottled Guinness for a while Bribe, I usually buy Coopers but I think you will find that the bottled stout here is Foreign Stout not Foreign Extra Stout if we could get that here I wouldn't be brewing my own.


----------



## Bribie G (25/8/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I haven't had a bottled Guinness for a while Bribe, I usually buy Coopers but I think you will find that the bottled stout here is Foreign Stout not Foreign Extra Stout if we could get that here I wouldn't be brewing my own.


It's brewed at Yatala as well as the weaker tap brew , they don't call it FES as such, I used the name as a reference to the BJCP style where it fits in quite well. As you say there is an "official" FES brewed in Dublin for export and that's something I'd like to try but I guess it's destined for other places like Russia or Sweden or whatever.


----------



## TheBlackAdder (25/8/15)

It probably doesnt quite make it into stout territory....technically more of a black IPA, but Feral's Karma Citra is one of the best beers I've had in quite a while

Ill definately 2nd coopers as well


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/8/15)

Bribie G said:


> It's brewed at Yatala as well as the weaker tap brew , they don't call it FES as such, I used the name as a reference to the BJCP style where it fits in quite well. As you say there is an "official" FES brewed in Dublin for export and that's something I'd like to try but I guess it's destined for other places like Russia or Sweden or whatever.


Bribie I can't believe that you haven't had a bottle of Guinness Foreign Extra stout, did you drink stout back in the UK or just the Geordie beers, even today I went into a bottle shop in Moorabbin to ask if they could get it, alas no.
But we never know, "When the boat comes in" my Bonnie lad.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/8/15)

Sheaf Stout is my goto Stout. I find it better ( in a different way ) to Coopers.

Getting a bit harder to get now and they only sell it in longnecks now.

Coopers Stout with fresh ground pepper on he head is one of lifes little pleasures :chug:


----------

